# 580c Steering Problem



## Zigblazer (Jun 2, 2016)

I bought a Case 580c, and tested it out, seemed like everything was working well enough for a 40 year old backhoe. However, I've come to find a wierd problem with the steering. It doesn't like turning left. When rev'd up it doesn't turn left, and sometimes while at idle too. I find the wheel will just spin to the left without the tires turning. I have to jerk it to the right and back left quick to get it to turn left. It doesn't seem to have the same problem to the right, only left. It does work better cold, once running a bit, it gets more difficult to get it to turn left.

Also, I realized quickly that it doesn't have a lot of weight on the front tires, which is good, because I don't think it has much for POWER in the power steering. With the a load on the loader bucket, I couldn't hardly turn it.

Any ideas on where I should start. If it was just the lack of power steering, I'd start at the pump. If it was only the left turning problem, I'd probably blame the steering valve. It may be two separate problems, but without the hydraulic flow/pressure tester I am at a disadvantage.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Zigblazer,

Your 580C has hydrostatic steering, which means there is no steering gearbox connecting your steering column to the front wheels. Purely hydraulic steering.

Part of your problem has to be with the rotary valve in the steering column. I've read that working on this valve this can be a PITA experience, so before you start, you had better get a shop/service manual and study what you have to do.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I agree with six bales those orbital valves can be a real pain and for the weight in no weight in front is normal because of the hoe in back. Get a manual and I wish you luck.


----------



## Zigblazer (Jun 2, 2016)

I know it is hydrostatic. What I don't know, is if the problem is in the rotary valve. I found one other thread that described the same problem, but they didn't say what the problem ended up being. With no weight on the front wheels it is easy to steer. I was hoping that someone else has an answer from experience of what it would be. I think the rotary valve is to blame, but could see how an internal leak in the steering cylinders could be the cause. And I don't know if I have one problem or two.

I understand the light front end, just didn't expect it to be that light. I do have a manual, and have read more than I'd like to have about the steering. Not looking forward to digging into it. I just moved, and found a big unexpected water problem in our basement. That along with several other things are keeping me plenty busy. I will need to replace the drain tile system around the house, and will need the hoe for that project, but I also need to get the dump box put on the truck I bought last winter before I start. Too much to do. I was hoping for a quick fix for the case, so I didn't have to deal with it while doing this big project.


----------



## Heywire (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey Zigblazer, did you ever figure out the problem? I have exactly the same issue with my 1978 580C.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

It could be the carrier bearings on the pivot pins. They get worn out and makes turning very hard. That's the first place I would look for the problem.


----------



## Heywire (Nov 25, 2017)

The right side bearings are gone, I think they must have worn out and broke into pieces and fell out. I wouldn't have thought that would cause these symptoms, but I'll get it fixed and see if that helps. Thanks!


----------

